# A question about dew claws...



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't know if y'all remember me, but we got two GP puppies about 7 weeks ago, they were very young, just 3 1/2 weeks at the time.
Well they are doing great! They are getting into everything, love their "dad" dog and getting huge. About 20 pounds a piece now!
My question is, they have the double dew claws, and my vet really wants to remove them. I don't see why. Are they a problem? Our other dog only has a single ,and we never removed it, haven't had any trouble in almost 13 years. 
What is the general thought on removing dew claws?


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Personally I probably wouldnt bother unless they are very loose - might have them done while they were put under for a spay or another procedure. Usually they are done at 1-3 days of age; at the age you are dealing with there is cost and anesthesia involved.

I do see a lot of dogs with either double, or rear dew claws that have them ripped off at some point. A lot of them on the rear legs seem to be extra loose and detatched, especially when there are 2 claws present.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Certainly if they're in for a spay neuter operation and under already I'd have them off. Generally they're not a huge problem but a working dog will get into rough country and there's a better than average chance a dew claw will tear on something.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks. At this point they are pretty tight against the leg, they look like the have 6 toes almost! Lol!
When they go in for spaying and nuetering,I guess I'll revisit the issue.
Thanks again.


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

The Turks don't seem to have much of a problem with extra dew-claws. God knows if they impeded their duties in any way, they'd surely cut them off in a heart-beat (from what I've read - they actually seem to favor them, though I doubt they're actually useful to the dogs). 

Personally, unless they are giving your dogs grief, I'd just leave them alone.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Pyrs are supposed to have those double dewclaws. The breed has had them since the breed came into existence. Why mess with that?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

That's pretty much how I feel, but the vet was just pushy enough about it to make me question my thinking.
Thanks for reminding me to not fix it, if it ain't broke!!


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

I run Kangals and Boz Shepherds. And before that Pyrenees. Total of 23+ years. 
Never have removed any dewclaws, and never had a single injury or complication.

I would think that the type more prone to get injured would be the type that is solid attached with bone. But still no examples of injuries.

All three breeds have the tendency to have double dewclaws.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

The only reason I would consider it is because the dewclaw can curve around and into flesh, causing it to get infected. You have to keep an eye on them and keep them clipped if they are doing that. That said, we have GP and keep them clipped. The double dew claws is a trait of the breed and I see no reason for me to remove them.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

What CarolT said. Never been any problem, you do need to keep them clipped.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

JMTCW, a livestock dog, is not going to be in the rough constantly like a birddog. So if you hit them with the dremel once in awhile so they are not snag hazzards, they should be fine.
Now if it were any brush hunting dog, they should have been removed before they opened their eyes. Rip a well attached one off in the field, and you may lose the dog!
Question? Why did you end up with the pups at so young an age?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It was a big mess. Mom was allowed to have them outside, unprotected.:hrm:
She wasn't able to feed the litter very well, and the "breeder", said dripping with sarcasm, wasn't willing to supplement.
So when we heard about it, we went down there. He just wanted the puppies gone. Honestly, if we could have we would have taken them all. It was awful.
The round worms they had were the worst I've ever seen, even the vet couldn't recall seeing them that bad in pups so young.:awh:
But Maggie and Murphy are doing great now. Typical Pyr pups, getting into everything and masses of distruction! They listen and follow our old Pyr/Retriever everywhere he goes, usually attatched to his tail, literally. Poor old guy, he is more than patient with them.:duel:
I just wish we could have gotten the rest of the litter away from that "person".:hrm:
He has since sold the Father, and gotten an Antolian male to breed to the mother. She has been through alot, this just isn't right, but nothing we can do about it, The "Fatherless Person" (can't use the word I want there) is going to breed her to death I'm sure.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow. What a sad story. So glad you rescued these pups. I'd have scooped up a couple as well. Hope you didn't pay much for them. What I just don't get is that he/she wanted to just get rid of the pups, so why would he continue breeding? Color me very confused...


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

He, in my opinion, just wants to make money off her. Poor thing. I thought about offering to buy her from him, but honestly, don't think he'd do it, and we really aren't set up for another dog right now.
He wanted the pups gone because she couldn't take care of them at the time, and he didn't want to. Maybe, just maybe, he learned from the first big mistake. I doubt it though. We paid 100.00 each for them, as it turns out, I feel we got a very good deal, they are awesome pups, very smart and quick learners, we couldn't be happier with them.
Thought about getting the father, but he really isn't the one who needs to get out of there.
Of course even if the guy was willing to sell her, he'd just get another.
What can you do with people like that?:awh:
Maggie
Murphy
Hard "working" puppies!


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

What beautiful pups. I love the badger markings on Maggie.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

hercsmama said:


> It was a big mess. Mom was allowed to have them outside, unprotected.:hrm:
> She wasn't able to feed the litter very well, and the "breeder", said dripping with sarcasm, wasn't willing to supplement.
> So when we heard about it, we went down there. He just wanted the puppies gone. Honestly, if we could have we would have taken them all. It was awful.
> The round worms they had were the worst I've ever seen, even the vet couldn't recall seeing them that bad in pups so young.:awh:
> ...


wow...that is really sad. The guy I rescued my most recent Anatolian pups was not much better. I really was not ready for new pups (had planned for new pup at the end of this year though) but could not leave them.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

hercsmama said:


> I don't know if y'all remember me, but we got two GP puppies about 7 weeks ago, they were very young, just 3 1/2 weeks at the time.
> Well they are doing great! They are getting into everything, love their "dad" dog and getting huge. About 20 pounds a piece now!
> My question is, they have the double dew claws, and my vet really wants to remove them. I don't see why. Are they a problem? Our other dog only has a single ,and we never removed it, haven't had any trouble in almost 13 years.
> What is the general thought on removing dew claws?


You don't remove Double Dewclaws on GP. It is part of the breed standard. If your vet mentions it again, just tell him it is part of the AKC breed standard, and you are going to uphold it.

Even when you take your puppies in to have their front dewclaws removed at 2days and have their first check up, vets do not remove rear DD on GP or other breeds where that is the breed standard. It's just not done. I mean if you had a poodle pup show up with DD from a defect, they would remove it. But not on a GP.
And, no, they don't have problems with them. You just have to clip the toenails on a regular basis like you do with any other dog. I use goat shears to clip the nails on GP because the regular ones won't do it.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

My Akbash has double dewclaws, and has never had an issue with them. If a dog is running through a lot of brush and there are things that a floppy dewclaw could hang up on, that is a reason to remove them. Otherwise, if the pups are going to stay in the pasture with the livestock, I'd just leave them alone. Double dews are standard on Pyrs and are not "supposed" to be removed. However, if you think they pose a risk to the dog, there is no law that says you cannot remove them.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Your vet should know that removing them when older may cause them issues, limping, pain and etc. They are removed when a few days old, not later on. 
I know of a dog whose dew claws were removed around 8 months old and he has never walked correctly again. 
I would have preferred if all mine had them removed when they were newborns because I dislike cutting them.


----------

